# Palmen im Garten



## Dodi (8. März 2006)

Hallo, Roland und Jochen,
hallo, zusammen!

Nachdem ich nun schon zwei Anfragen wegen meiner Palmen im Garten hatte, möchte ich mal für die Interessierten zusammenstellen:

Die winterhärtesten Palmen für das Freiland sind m. E. die Trachycarpus-Arten (Hanfpalmen). Sie können bis zu 30 cm Stammzuwachs bekommen, vorausgesetzt, sie haben sich gut im Garten etabliert. Halbschatten, nährstoffreicher Boden, regelmäßige Feuchtigkeit sind von großem Vorteil. Winterschäden treten nur in Extremstwintern oder in den winterkalten Regionen auf. 
Diese Palmen sollten schon eine gewisse Stammhöhe (ca. 40 cm)besitzen, wenn man sie in den Garten pflanzt. Empfehlenswert ist 
das Auspflanzen im zeitigen Frühjahr, damit die Pflanzen genügend Wurzeln ausbilden können und sich an die neue Umgebung gewöhnen.

Beispiel:
Trachycarpus fortunai 03.04.2003 gepflanzt:

 

Zuwachs nach knapp 2 1/2 Jahren (18.09.2005):

 

Ich denke, man kann gut erkennen, wie schön sich diese Palme entwickelt hat (leider sind viele Pflanzen im Vordergrund, die sie verdecken).

Wir haben noch viele weitere Palmen, bei denen die Winterhärte jedoch noch getestet wird, einige von ihnen brauchen auch einen Winterschutz. Und bei diesem doch sehr langen Winter wird es sich zeigen, welche Palmen wirklich für unsere Breiten gut geeignet sind.
Dieser Link ist vielleicht für alle Interessierten hilfreich:

*www.palmen-exoten.de*

Viel Spaß mit den wunderschönen Pflanzen!

P.S.: wegen günstiger Bezugsquellen müsste ich noch mit meinem Mann sprechen - bei ebay schauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## jochen (8. März 2006)

*AW: Palmen im Garten*

Hallo Dodi.

Ich hab mich mal über unsere Palmen schlau gemacht.
Zwei davon sind eindeutig kanarische Dattelpalmen (Phoenix canariensis), wobei eine schon einen Durchmesser der Wedel von 2m. hat.
Leider scheint sie nach der Beschreibung unseres kleinen Palmenratgebers nicht winterhart zu sein. (also wieder RACKERN... )
Die anderen drei sehen aus wie Yucca`s. jedoch haben sie nur einen Stamm, nicht so verzweigt wie die Yucca´s die wir in der Wohnung haben.

In diesen Jahr möchten wir erst denn Teich fertig machen und eine Streuobstwiese pflanzen. 
Die Palmen werden dann im nächsten Jahr probiert, alles nach und nach...


----------

